# Belgrade Pmv or partner visa 2019 processing times



## Fiori (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello everyone! 

I am starting this thread for more information about PMV 300 or partner visa 309 processed through Belgrade Office in Serbia? 
Is there any recent grants or can anyone please share your timeline?


----------



## LaurrenP (Apr 13, 2019)

Where did you applied from?


----------



## Zooolander77 (Mar 6, 2019)

I started my visa aplication on 1st of July 2018. Many times ambassy contacted our imigration lawyer and last time was on 28th of March to do medical check which he said is last step before grant. I did it on 10.04 and now I am waiting on grant. Hopefully it will be soon. Good luck everyone 🙂


----------



## LaurrenP (Apr 13, 2019)

Zooolander77 said:


> I started my visa aplication on 1st of July 2018. Many times ambassy contacted our imigration lawyer and last time was on 28th of March to do medical check which he said is last step before grant. I did it on 10.04 and now I am waiting on grant. Hopefully it will be soon. Good luck everyone &#128578;


Where country from?


----------



## LaurrenP (Apr 13, 2019)

Zooolander77 said:


> I started my visa aplication on 1st of July 2018. Many times ambassy contacted our imigration lawyer and last time was on 28th of March to do medical check which he said is last step before grant. I did it on 10.04 and now I am waiting on grant. Hopefully it will be soon. Good luck everyone &#128578;


Where country from?


----------



## Zooolander77 (Mar 6, 2019)

Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## LaurrenP (Apr 13, 2019)

Zooolander77 said:


> Bosnia and Herzegovina


They didn't interview you? Last part i think it's the interview,not the medical


----------



## Zooolander77 (Mar 6, 2019)

They made an interview with my fiancee. And I thought they would make it with me too but they didnt. Still waiting. Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Kosova (Jul 8, 2011)

Fiori said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am starting this thread for more information about PMV 300 or partner visa 309 processed through Belgrade Office in Serbia?
> Is there any recent grants or can anyone please share your timeline?


Hi Fiori, 
I am still waiting on my fiances partner visa, he is an Albanian Citizen in living in Tirana, Im Kosovo Born Australian Citizen. I was 5 months Pregnant at the time of the lodgement, my son is now 4 months old and we are still waiting..

- I applied on the 5th of September 2018 online application, through Belgrade Embassy - all documents and evidence were uploaded at the time.

- 5th of September 2018 - Request for PID's
- 6th of September 2018, Request for more information. My Birth Certificate and to do the 40sp
- 15th of January 2019 Request for more information - asked for my Nation Federal Police Clearance..

8 months nearly and Still waiting, haven't heard from them since January, I keep uploading evidence, of travel, photos, im nearly running out of space to attach my documents. I don't even know how to contact them, they dont have a email there, doesn't show who my Case officer is, no direct phone number .. nothing..

I applied for my fiance to come for the birth of our son for 6 weeks but his application got refused as he didn't have "strong ties" to his country, even though I had a doctors certificate saying i have a complicated pregnancy, he showed he is working and in university, but they said ''you didnt show us that u had upcoming exams'' ugh.

any tips that u can help me with? what kind of evidence did you upload?

Faleminderit


----------



## Fiori (Aug 15, 2018)

Kosova said:


> Hi Fiori,
> I am still waiting on my fiances partner visa, he is an Albanian Citizen in living in Tirana, Im Kosovo Born Australian Citizen. I was 5 months Pregnant at the time of the lodgement, my son is now 4 months old and we are still waiting..
> 
> - I applied on the 5th of September 2018 online application, through Belgrade Embassy - all documents and evidence were uploaded at the time.
> ...


Hello everyone, sorry I haven't been available for a while. I feel sorry that your case has been so difficult for you. Hopefully you will hear soon from the embassy.

We lodged our pmv 300 in October 2018, further request beginning of February 2019, visa granted on 26 of March 2019 (5 and a half months waiting).
Previously I had 2 tourist visas refused (not enough ties with the country of origin) and I lodged another visitor visa 600 family stream in the beginning of March 2019 which I withdrew after the grant of PMV.

My partner and I believe that the reason we got our visa faster was the fact that we were eligible for 309 rather than PMV and we have lived physically together in my own country, Albania, Tirana for more than a year. We tried to upload all the evidence, 6 statutory declarations, joint bank account, we wrote individual statutory decs, explaining sincerely everything from the first time we have been in contact with each other and all the hardship we have gone through as a couple during that period of time. It was not easy, as my partner had to leave his own country, family, friends, work for more than a year and it was emotionally and financially devastating for our relationship (including long distance travel back and forth for so many times). We wanted to make sure we were having all the evidence in place before lodging the visa and we choose the long route of PMV and finally all went well. We front loaded everything and kept updating our evidence every two months. Same situations, no case officer assigned, no communication, nothing. That was all we could do and it was really frustrating just sitting and waiting for the decision and not being able to make decisions for your future.

I hope everyone will get their grants soon.


----------



## LaurrenP (Apr 13, 2019)

I just got my grant today!!! We used migration advocates from Australia! 

Visa lodged through Belgrade Serbia 
Country Romania
Date of lodge: 25 oct 2018 
Visa grant : 06 may 2019 
No interview no calls !!! 
So fast 6 months 10 days 😊

My birthday is on 14 may i’m so happy this is the best present ever!! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Kosova (Jul 8, 2011)

Visa Granted Today!!

Applied on my own on 5th of September 2018
Granted 23 May 2019
8.5 Months wait
Embassy in Belgrade
Citizen - Albania

Uploaded Documents all upfront 
No Interview. 

Goodluck to everyone!!
Hope more grants on the way !!


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

Anyone here who waiting for visa from Belgrade ? 
We applied March,21st 2019.....still waiting


----------



## j0sie (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi all, 

Wondering if anybody has had any partner visas granted recently? My partner and I submitted his application through Belgrade at the beginning of August 2019. We were requested further information (Police check and Form 80) just a few weeks later in late August 2019. All supporting documents and the requested information was submitted by mid-September. Currently the application status says 'Further Assessment'. 
In your experience, how long should it take after it is on 'Further Assessment'?

We submitted a LOT of documents, meeting all of the requirements, and we organised all of the evidence very well to make their job as easy as possible, so we're hopeful for an answer soon.


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

j0sie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wondering if anybody has had any partner visas granted recently? My partner and I submitted his application through Belgrade at the beginning of August 2019. We were requested further information (Police check and Form 80) just a few weeks later in late August 2019. All supporting documents and the requested information was submitted by mid-September. Currently the application status says 'Further Assessment'.
> In your experience, how long should it take after it is on 'Further Assessment'?
> ...


We applied for visa 21st March 2019. After 3 months they asked for some more documents and since then nothing. I know that in Seprember they granted some visas which were applied in January and February 2019 ( my agent told me) and also, she told me that they did not got any granted visa since then. Will see, I hope in a couple weeks will have some information since usually processing time is arround 10 months (till now).


----------



## gaiaxgina (May 30, 2018)

Hey everyone, 

My partner and I applied mid Ausgust. I'm from Armenia and the application is being processed in Belgrade. We just did the 3 month update and we still haven't heard anything. I front-loaded everything except my medicals. I will be moving to Belgrade early March because we have two dogs and I can't transport them from Armenia. Does anyone know how to contact them to let them know I will be in Belgrade in case they want to do an interview with me? I really hope I can hear something before leaving Armenia because the plan is to potentially get the grant while in Serbia and fly directly to Australia. Did anyone front-load their medicals? I'm thinking of uploading them in January, that way I won't have anything else to upload cause we literally provided them with EVERYTHING they could possibly think of.


----------



## j0sie (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks, everyone, for your responses. It's helpful to know other people's experiences. Fingers crossed they do another batch of visa grants soon!

Another question: Has anyone applied for a tourist visa while you've been waiting? And, if so, was it granted? If not, why not? 

We have a wedding to get to in Australia in April and we're really hoping the partner visa will be ready before then, but we want to apply for a tourist visa just in case (also so we can book flights soon). My partner is Romanian so even though on paper he is eligible for the eVisitor visa waiver, we know that Romanians (and other Eastern European countries in the EU) always get asked for a lot of additional information which basically makes it the same as the real visa.


----------



## bzzup93 (Nov 22, 2019)

Any recent grants or news from Belgrade ?


----------



## bzzup93 (Nov 22, 2019)

quiet i guess...


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

bzzup93 said:


> quiet i guess...


 yes &#128542;


----------



## bzzup93 (Nov 22, 2019)

hope would be grants before christmas


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

bzzup93 said:


> hope would be grants before christmas


 would be nice present &#128578;


----------



## kallyblue (Dec 8, 2019)

Hello everyone!!!
Happy i found all of you!
We also applied for my husbands (he is Serbian) partner visa 309/100 on April 2019. It is processing through Belgrade embassy.
At the middle of August 2019, CO required medical examinations, which were submitted at the end of August 2019.
Since then no news!!!
It is so frustrating...i thought that was the last stage before grand but unfortunately no news yet. 
On Junuary i am going back to Australia because i have to work (we are running out of money) and that is so devostating as we don't know for how long we will be apart.
Any grants this month??
Let's hope for a Christmas present!


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

kallyblue said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> Happy i found all of you!
> We also applied for my husbands (he is Serbian) partner visa 309/100 on April 2019. It is processing through Belgrade embassy.
> At the middle of August 2019, CO required medical examinations, which were submitted at the end of August 2019.
> ...


Hi, we are still waiting (I am Serbian) for any news from Bergrade. &#128542;


----------



## kallyblue (Dec 8, 2019)

Bee2019 said:


> Hi, we are still waiting (I am Serbian) for any news from Bergrade. &#128542;


Hello Bee!!! 
Let's hope that we will soon have news!
We will keep each other updated!!!


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

kallyblue said:


> Bee2019 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, we are still waiting (I am Serbian) for any news from Bergrade. &#128542;
> ...


We will ! We applied at 21st March, so we can get it together &#128578;


----------



## bzzup93 (Nov 22, 2019)

any updates this week ?


----------



## gaiaxgina (May 30, 2018)

Given that the Holidays are super close I'm not expecting much. Hopefully, they resume quickly after the Holidays.


----------



## kallyblue (Dec 8, 2019)

Any news?
Christmas Holidays are coming....


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

No, nothing yet. I think it will not be this year.


----------



## kallyblue (Dec 8, 2019)

Bee2019 said:


> No, nothing yet. I think it will not be this year.


Unfortunately no grants in December 2019. I really don't understand why it takes so long after the medicals were requester by the CO (requested August 2019 and been submitted after a week).
Are they playing with our emotions?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

kallyblue said:


> Unfortunately no grants in December 2019. I really don't understand why it takes so long after the medicals were requester by the CO (requested August 2019 and been submitted after a week).
> Are they playing with our emotions?


The average grant time for global 309's on the forum has been about 11-12 months recently, from application date.

I doubt that they are playing with emotions as they tell us that the processing times are 17-20 months, for the 309 currently, but most are done much faster.

They can only do so many per month or year, so they cannot just process too fast.


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

We sent them email today since we received request for more information on 12 Jul 2019 and the requested documents were provided within the requested time frame.

Since then, there was no communication from the Department.

Will see what is the next.


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

My visa is granted today ! Yay ! 10 months 🙂


----------



## bzzup93 (Nov 22, 2019)

granted today too!!!
9 months & 17 days of wait via belgrade


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

bzzup93 said:


> granted today too!!!
> 9 months & 17 days of wait via belgrade


Just in time for your marriage for the PMV requirement.

Did you change the dates of the NOIM?


----------



## j0sie (Jul 6, 2019)

So awesome to see so many grants! I'm hoping ours will come soon too. We are going to Australia on an eVisitor visa on the 14th of February and we tried to contact our Case Officer by replying directly to their email to let them know (so they can inform us in advance of the partner visa being approved so we can leave the country) but we haven't had a reply. Does anybody have some advice about how we can make sure they got the message?

Hopefully our grant will come before we travel so we don't need to worry


----------



## kallyblue (Dec 8, 2019)

Bee2019 said:


> My visa is granted today ! Yay ! 10 months &#128578;


I told you that we will be close!!!
Granted Yesterday, strait away, 309 and 100!!!!!


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

kallyblue said:


> Bee2019 said:
> 
> 
> > My visa is granted today ! Yay ! 10 months &#128578;
> ...


Great ! Congrats !!!!


----------



## LadyDj (Dec 9, 2019)

Granted today !!!!!    
waited 9 months exactly


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

LadyDj said:


> Granted today !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats !!!!!


----------



## melba2019 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi, Congratulations to those of you that have already gotten their visas! I was wondering if anyone has had theirs approved recently? We applied in August 19


----------



## Kam143 (Oct 11, 2018)

*Off shore partner visa*

Hi just wanted to ask about the waiting time due to covid-19. how much time should we expect to get the visa. we applied in june 2019 had interview call feburary 2020 and haven't heard any thing since then. please if someone could help and reply. thanks


----------



## melba2019 (Aug 6, 2019)

Kam143 said:


> Hi just wanted to ask about the waiting time due to covid-19. how much time should we expect to get the visa. we applied in june 2019 had interview call feburary 2020 and haven't heard any thing since then. please if someone could help and reply. thanks


We emailed recently and they said that they're processing at limited capacity but within the processing times listed on the Gov websites for the 309 visa (14-20 months). I don't know if that's any help &#128533;


----------



## Kam143 (Oct 11, 2018)

thank you


----------



## AG09 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hello!

Hoping someone could shed some light on how long their application took or more so if anyone lodged a similar application around the same time frame as us.

We applied for the 309/100 Partner Visa in November 2019 through a migration agent. 

Couple questions i have;

1) The case status is currently at "Received", does that indicate it is waiting for a CO to pick the case up again and assess our latest evidence?

2) Would it be fair to assume our case would be granted within a 12 month window of when our the first part of our medical happened (March 2020)? Reason i ask is, as far as i know, medical/police certificates expire after 12 months? As in a case officer would only request the medical if they believe all requirements are met and visa grant will be received within 12 months of when the medical happened.


----------



## melba2019 (Aug 6, 2019)

AG09 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hoping someone could shed some light on how long their application took or more so if anyone lodged a similar application around the same time frame as us.
> 
> ...


Hey,

We have a similar timeline in regard to the 309 visa. We applied in August 2019 from BiH. Like you we've frontloaded everything. This month we re-did our police certificates because the 1 year anniversary since application is approaching. We haven't heard anything from them so far - current status for the sponsor is SUBMITTED, the applicants is FURTHER ASSESSMENT. I believe that when the application says further assessment that is an indication that a CO has picked it up but it varies. That entire system is a sham.

Our case is pretty straightforward. We've been together as a couple since 2013. Travelling back & forth. Married 2017. I moved to BiH to live with my husband. In 2019 I moved back to Aus to have our baby. He was fortunately able to visit us just before the pandemic hit but had to return because of work, so now we're not able to go back nor can he come here, it's all just become a waiting game. We were also hoping that it'd be granted within 12 months but no luck.

We've contacted Belgrade twice to see whether they're still processing, they replied that they are but at limited capacity. I assume that we'll be waiting for a while yet due to the COVID19 situation.


----------



## AG09 (Jul 28, 2020)

melba2019 said:


> Hey,
> 
> We have a similar timeline in regard to the 309 visa. We applied in August 2019 from BiH. Like you we've frontloaded everything. This month we re-did our police certificates because the 1 year anniversary since application is approaching. We haven't heard anything from them so far - current status for the sponsor is SUBMITTED, the applicants is FURTHER ASSESSMENT. I believe that when the application says further assessment that is an indication that a CO has picked it up but it varies. That entire system is a sham.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quick reply 

I can definitely understand your frustration in the waiting as we are in the exact same situation.

Frustrating as we both feel our lives have been put on hold due to Covid and if she arrives on a tourist visa means quarantine costs coming in and then having to leave and re-enter the country again to pay quarantine costs once more after her 309 gets approved.

I will report back if i hear anything.

Good Luck, hope you hear back soon


----------



## AG09 (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks for the quick reply! 

Yeah i can totally understand your frustration. At least your application is ~3 months ahead of ours so you are well ahead in the queue, hoping it comes through for you soon! 

Looking at this thread the average seems to be around 12 months give or take a couple months either way but also taking into account how Covid may have effected this negatively i guess were all unsure how long it will take.

I will keep you posted on any latest news with our application.


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

We waited 10 months before all this with Covid-19. It was optimal time to solving cases. It is little slowly now but I believe you will get positive answer soon.


----------



## melba2019 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bee2019 said:


> We waited 10 months before all this with Covid-19. It was optimal time to solving cases. It is little slowly now but I believe you will get positive answer soon.


Fingers crossed &#128578; Thanks for the positivity!


----------



## melba2019 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi, partners visa was granted today. 309 and 100 immediately. Thought I'd share 🙂


----------



## AG09 (Jul 28, 2020)

melba2019 said:


> Hi, partners visa was granted today. 309 and 100 immediately. Thought I'd share &#128578;


Congratulations!


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi guys, this petition going round needs you , your family and friends to chip in. If you could offer some support it would make a difference.
Please continue to support this petition for anyone with issues getting in (or out) or getting family in Australia. Let's join hands in asking the government to bring couples and families together.

It's also now in the list to be presented in parliament. Please sign there as well if you're able to.

https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1710


----------



## Anastasia10 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi Melba Congratulations 🎉 
Can you please share your waiting timeline please? We applied december 2019 and waiting from belgrage office 🙏🏻


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bee2019 said:


> We waited 10 months before all this with Covid-19. It was optimal time to solving cases. It is little slowly now but I believe you will get positive answer soon.


Congratulation !!! Cestitam !!!

I TOLD YOU !!!!

So maybe we will be in the same plane &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## AG09 (Jul 28, 2020)

Anastasia10 said:


> Hi Melba Congratulations &#127881;
> Can you please share your waiting timeline please? We applied december 2019 and waiting from belgrage office &#128591;&#127995;


Looking back at the previous posts in this topic they applied in Aug 2019.

In other news, my partner and I are still waiting (applied November 2019) and have completed all RFI's, medicals etc


----------



## j0sie (Jul 6, 2019)

Any news here?

We applied for my partner's visa in August 2019 (same as previous poster who already received their application). My partner is currently in Australia with me on a Visitor visa and we're wondering if they've delayed his application because of the border closures as it will be tricky for him to leave/come back... We haven't heard anything - so we're curious if anybody who applied through Belgrade after August 2019 has received their visa. We last received a RFI in August 2019 (about two weeks after our initial application).

Anybody else also onshore in Australia in a similar situation?

Thanks!


----------



## AG09 (Jul 28, 2020)

j0sie said:


> Any news here?
> 
> We applied for my partner's visa in August 2019 (same as previous poster who already received their application). My partner is currently in Australia with me on a Visitor visa and we're wondering if they've delayed his application because of the border closures as it will be tricky for him to leave/come back... We haven't heard anything - so we're curious if anybody who applied through Belgrade after August 2019 has received their visa. We last received a RFI in August 2019 (about two weeks after our initial application).
> 
> ...


Hi j0sie,

Still no update on ours (applied Nov 2019) and been stuck on "Further Assessment" since June this year.

Regarding the other forum user that applied in Aug 2019 and had theirs approved, i did find this news article that appears to be the same person and after going to the media had it approved the next day...

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08...cised-by-former-immigration-official/12553190


----------



## De_yan (Jan 28, 2021)

Here is the timeline for my partner:

Applied 20-11-2020
RFI 05-01-2021
RFI submitted 27-01-2021

All we have to do is wait, how long ? Who knows...

Any tips appreciated


----------



## Besar.m (Jan 20, 2021)

Anyone heard of any news from Belgrade recently? Have they granted any visas this year?


----------



## Micarchie (Nov 21, 2020)

Besar.m said:


> Anyone heard of any news from Belgrade recently? Have they granted any visas this year?


Yes! Mine was granted as a 100 PR on 12 January this year. Submitted from the U.K. on 23.03.20, RFI 17.11.20. I'm now in Adelaide 6 days into quarantine. Good luck..


----------



## Besar.m (Jan 20, 2021)

Micarchie said:


> Yes! Mine was granted as a 100 PR on 12 January this year. Submitted from the U.K. on 23.03.20, RFI 17.11.20. I'm now in Adelaide 6 days into quarantine. Good luck..


Congratulations that's excellent news.

May I know your process timeline? Did you have to get an exemption to travel to Australia?


----------

